# Christiancatfishhole Tournament Results



## grizlbr (Jun 5, 2013)

OK now open til 10pm Fri n Sat 
Memorial Day tournament paid out $810 w Jacob P. taking 1st with a 25lb blue.
May   17th Stephen D. won ($300?)in the rain with a 14lb flathead.  2 11 Lb  finished splitting $300 
http://Christiancatfishhole.com is a (catfish farm) pay lake in Lithia Springs with a (biweekly?) Friday evening tournament $40 entry for 2 poles. 2 turns of I-20


----------



## grizlbr (Jun 17, 2013)

*Next Tournament June 21ST 7PM*

Christian Catfish Hole 
6307 N. Sweetwater Rd. Lithia Springs Ga
CLOSED MONDAY - WEDNESDAY
Next Tournament June 21ST 7PM
770-745-4803


----------



## grizlbr (Jul 4, 2013)

*Correction Christiancatfishhole Dates*

http://christiancatfishhole.com Lakes were stocked June 27 and July 3. Tournament for July Friday 7pm. RAIN or shine.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 12, 2013)

grizlbr said:


> http://christiancatfishhole.com Lakes were stocked June 27 and July 3. Tournament for July Friday 7pm. RAIN or shine.


Is this the first year that this lake has been open


----------



## grizlbr (Jul 29, 2013)

*Weebly.com Phishing site copy-cat Not Christiancatfishhole!*

Darrell was asked about thechristiancatfishhole.weebly.com site. Guard your Credit Card information! You can not register for a tournament online! Contact Weebly.com directly about any criminal activity. They are aware the site is fraudulent!


grizlbr said:


> OK now open til 10pm Fri n Sat
> Memorial Day tournament paid out $810 w Jacob P. taking 1st with a 25lb blue.
> May   17th Stephen D. won ($300?)in the rain with a 14lb flathead.  2 11 Lb  finished splitting $300
> http://Christiancatfishhole.com is a (catfish farm) pay lake in Lithia Springs with a (biweekly?) Friday evening tournament $40 entry for 2 poles. 2 turns of I-20


----------



## grizlbr (Mar 26, 2014)

*Christiancatfishhole Tournaments*



j_seph said:


> Is this the first year that this lake has been open


Fall of 1995 the pieces began to come together. We were blessed with the opportunity to purchase this property, formerly known as Tack's Lake. Christiancatfishhole started 1996. Tournaments resumed March 2014


----------

